# Big dogs on retractable leads?



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

So today me and my mum took our 1 year old staffie to the shop and on the way back seen a women with a looked like bulldog crossed with a staff. And it was a big dog! on a retractable lead coming towards us. She got the dog next to her but as we got closer she tried to grab her collar but soon as we was next to each other her dog pulled and i had to react fast and pick my dog up by her lead into my arms as this came charging with teeth baring. 

This women didn't even rush to collect the dog or anything. She was calling the dog to come back but this dog was more interested in my dog. As we walked off i said out loud "DIDN'T EVEN GET A SORRY OR KISS MY AR*E" to my mum because she didn't say anything. 

This was her fault not ours, and a sorry or something would of been nice. And why would you even have such a big dog on a retractable thin string lead?

My rottie has a harness, a good strong lead and a collar if one of the two fail and a muzzle.

I hate these owners.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I personally don't like retractable leads as they can brake easily, also if it gets wet often in the rain etc the screws can rust and it can fail. Much better off with a loneline but each to their own I suppose!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I occasionally walk my staffie of a retractable if i know she isn't going to get off lead time however she is always under control. I have one of the this string types because i find the tape ones get tangled and don't retract.
That said if my dog was dog aggressive or people aggressive she would only ever be on a retractable on a field on pavement and in areas where you are in close contact with people then she would be on a normal lead.
As it is she is people and dog friendly so not something I have to worry about really.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

lucyandsandy said:


> I personally don't like retractable leads as they can brake easily, also if it gets wet often in the rain etc the screws can rust and it can fail. Much better off with a loneline but each to their own I suppose!


Not just that - if you have a large dog on a retractable lead some distance from you and the dog decides to take off there is no way of stopping it because you can't use your body weight to hold the dog firm and before you know it the dog is pulling you along. Not a great scenario! :nono:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I hate retractable leads full stop for heavy dogs. Okay for little 'uns but give me a nice strong lead for the Mals any day.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I walk Dave on a flexi. I have only ever had to let go once, when he took off after a bird  he walks by my side until I tell him Gentle and he walks about a little bit on the lead. He is 24kg and I have suitable sized flexi for him. He has bad recall when its busy. He always comes back when I call him on the flexi if I press the button he stops to wait for me.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't even think of that to be honest, also the force of a dog running full pelt to the end or a retractable wold probably yank it out your hand anyway!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> I hate retractable leads full stop for heavy dogs. Okay for little 'uns but give me a nice strong lead for the Mals any day.


Does it count if the malamute is a broken malamute? :lol:

I have one for Maya but she never pulls and dosen't wander off that far anyway, I don't usually like them but seems to suit her and we have the tape one.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think anything larger than an average sized lab shouldn't be on a flexi, and long line would be better suited. Ollie is fine on a flexi (he's 12kg) and his flexi is suited for up to 50kg. I can easily hold Ollie if he took off, but I rarely let him run to the end of the line. I also hate the cord flexis, much prefer the tape ones.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lexi is quite good if she is on her flexi and runs if you shout "lead" she will slow down so I have never had the lead yanked out of my hand.
My dogs are 12.7 kg and 14.3kg and they both have the leads for 20kg dogs so they should be ok.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont like flexi leads.

1)	I dont think they give you proper control over your dog. 
2)	If the dogs at the end of the lead you cant hall them in quickly 
3)	If the dog sets of running and you dont react and put the break on your dog is going to hit the end of the lead going full speed and pull it out of your hands. 
4)	I am not convinced that they are strong enough.
5)	If your not careful, it teaches your dog bad habits 
6)	I dont like the handles of them, I like to be able to wrap the lead round my hand so I know that my dog cannot pull it out of my hand.

If I want to give my dog some freedom and I dont want to let him off the lead I much prefer a long line.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a couple of the old style Flexi Giants, Ive had and used for years, with the
extra strong wide webbing all the way through and the handle/part it retracts into is the size of a handbag and heavy. I would only use them with a custom made fitted harness though and away from roads, in the woods or field. Must admit though I have never had a problem with these type and they are still going strong.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I walk Millie on a flexi in the evening around the village- Its very quiet and means she can trot up and down. 

She is only 19Kg and has a large Flexi  

Its works well for us as she has good lead manners and listens. Means when we get to areas with a 5-6m grass verge she can have some freedom and trot around.

If I was going anywhere busier I wouldnt use it.

I think they have there uses and are good tools when sued responsibly and correctly. Sadly alot of people seem to think there dog is ok to do what it wants 'because its on a lead'!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have two of those aswell sled dog hotel. I can only use one for so long with my bad wrists just now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I have two of those aswell sled dog hotel. I can only use one for so long with my bad wrists just now


Well 3 sibes, 1 Malamute and a Mal/sibe cross over the years hasnt busted one yet. Blinkin' heavy though the old type, then after nearly 20 yrs of walking this lot Ive got arms like Arnie anyway


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I do use a Flexi on Dillon sometimes in the park, but for street walking I use a head collar and his normal collar with a training lead attached to both, he does not normally pull, but if he sees a cat I need the extra control.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

lucyandsandy said:


> I didn't even think of that to be honest, also the force of a dog running full pelt to the end or a retractable wold probably yank it out your hand anyway!


It does, even with a medium size dog! Then the handle part catches up with the dog as it reels itself in and whacks into their back legs. The sound of a retractable reeling in is enough to scare my older dog now, and I haven't used one with her in years. Horrid things (apart from my Grommit one)!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Well 3 sibes, 1 Malamute and a Mal/sibe cross over the years hasnt busted one yet. Blinkin' heavy though the old type, then after nearly 20 yrs of walking this lot Ive got arms like Arnie anyway


We have an equestrian (Lunge line) Flexi to (not sure if the old ones are like this) but you can actually unscrew it in order to clean it and check condition etc. Its really heavy but really solid.

If you look after them they can last a long while


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Today cycling down a steep hill, been raining most of day, so harder to stop. I had to brake really hard.. Bloke carry several bags of shopping, lab on extending lead. The dog decided it wanted to be on the other foot path. Idiot had no control of the dog and because he had shopping could not reel in the lead.... Kn*b told me to be careful 

I don't use one either I don't feel I have proper control. My mates dog took flight one day wrapping it's extending lead around my calves I have quiet a scar now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> We have an equestrian (Lunge line) Flexi to (not sure if the old ones are like this) but you can actually unscrew it in order to clean it and check condition etc. Its really heavy but really solid.
> 
> If you look after them they can last a long while


The old style ones are more like a lunge line I think, you probably could use the ones I have on a horse


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I use the large type with the thick webbing for my Parsons Jack Russell! He is strong. Real strong for a small dog! He has snapped through the smaller ones easily in past years. Has to be the ones with thick webbing as the other ones are not such good quality I find. I can always remember using a flexi with him and it has worked fine, of course you just have to be sensible with themwhich some people aren't, reeling it in when near roads, approaching other dogs, going around corners for eg. I carry a smaller lead as well in case it ever fails us but I like the freedom it gives us when not able to be off lead. Most recently bought a long line, but I couldn't see me using them in the long run just so heavy and 'obvious'. I have seen the giant flexi's etc so am not sure how strong/if strong enough they would be for a large breed dog.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Strangely enough, I find long lines more dangerous. There is no tension in the lead, so you can not reel in the dog quickly with a long line. If you let it drag on the ground, people can trip on it if they step on it. As a flexi is held above the ground, you can prevent tangling with other dogs if they are below a certain height (ie you can lift the flexi above the dogs' heads whilst they greet and play). And as I said before, it's much quicker to reel in a flexi than a long line, and if your dog has good recall on a lead, then as the dog runs towards you, the flexi reels in itself and within seconds, your dog is beside you ready to walk past any distraction. Whereas with a long line, even if your dog had good recall and got back to your side, you spend the next 30 seconds trying to reel in the long line and get it back into loops in your hand. I always found long line difficult to manage. Great if you are in a field in the middle of nowhere, but impossible when in areas where you are likely to meet other dogs or people. Flexis are great for any area (expect roadsides).


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

For my rottie, i have a standard dog lead, and when i go the park or along the canal ive got one of them 20ft police dog leads. Paid like £10 from ebay and its strong.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

912142 said:


> Not just that - if you have a large dog on a retractable lead some distance from you and the dog decides to take off there is no way of stopping it because you can't use your body weight to hold the dog firm and before you know it the dog is pulling you along. Not a great scenario! :nono:


^ this.

I can stop Mia (just!) from stationary using my body weight but if she was on a long line or retractable and she got any momentum up there is no chance at all I'd be able to stop her so I don't see the point really ? Big dogs should either have good enough recall that they can be let loose or they should be on tight enough leads that they can be controlled.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> ^ this.
> 
> I can stop Mia (just!) from stationary using my body weight but if she was on a long line or retractable and she got any momentum up there is no chance at all I'd be able to stop her so I don't see the point really ? Big dogs should either have good enough recall that they can be let loose or they should be on tight enough leads that they can be controlled.


Kind of depends on owner though doesn't it?

Im a pretty strong guy and We have the biggest flexi ribbon type lead for sasha, she has gone full pelt to the end of the lead and it's never nearly come out of my hand.

Also if I need her back quick I find gently pulling lead back and pressing the lock button as you do it will gently but quickly get your dog back to you 

That said I am going to buy a long line but would only use that in a big unoccupied area as there is very little control with it


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

i dont think its right because they can brake them very easily and teh amount of aggresive dogs i see with them stunns me! i use a big one on my chihuahua but thats different she is tiny and she will not brake it evan if she pulled really hard lol!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

we got a 50 metre long line which is amazing when my two carnt come off the lead, i have it wrapped round my arm and have never let it slip when they run, i loved our flexi until balto got too big but he again never pulled out my hand xxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't like flexis because of the lack of freedom. Ours is about 16 feet think that's the longest I could get. I use that if we got to woods or something to save him getting so badly tangled as with a lungeline. Any normal walk and he is on his lungeline because it gives him 50 feet to play with, 34feet more than our Flexi..!

I have never had a flexi break but then I have trained my dog so he would never run to the end of it anyway. I've had lunge line burns because I've grabbed and tried to stop him before he reaches the end to save meeting so and so's dog etc but he isn't daft enough to run to the end, not even if he decides to chase.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't like flexis because of the lack of freedom. Ours is about 16 feet think that's the longest I could get. I use that if we got to woods or something to save him getting so badly tangled as with a lungeline. Any normal walk and he is on his lungeline because it gives him 50 feet to play with, 34feet more than our Flexi..!
> 
> I have never had a flexi break but then I have trained my dog so he would never run to the end of it anyway. I've had lunge line burns because I've grabbed and tried to stop him before he reaches the end to save meeting so and so's dog etc but he isn't daft enough to run to the end, not even if he decides to chase.


I think they 'learn; how long they are.

Millie seems to have, she will have a little 'sprint' when using it on pavements then slows / stops before before the end.

I have never had one 'fail' on me either. We have 2 mediums ones which are now 'redundant' with a twisted line / doest reel in quick enough but these were ones we were given to us, they were Millies 'puppy' leads which she came with and I expect the original owner bought them second hand as they are very worn! OH refuses to throw them out even though have been in a bottom drawer for 16 months incase one of the components come in handy!! Men lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

codyann said:


> i dont think its right because they can brake them very easily and teh amount of aggresive dogs i see with them stunns me! i use a big one on my chihuahua but thats different she is tiny and she will not brake it evan if she pulled really hard lol!


The large one must be bigger than your dog!!


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not that keen on flexi's, although I did have a bad experience with one when I was young. I was walking to school and there was somebody with a small dog on a flexi, the dog ran up to me and my friends, got very overly excited eventhough we hadn't done a thing to make it excited, we were just walking along the road. It ended up getting the flexi lead around my legs and I ended up with really bad rope burn all over the back of my legs  I had four big dogs at home at the time so was well used to dogs and didn't expect that to happen, happened so quickly and the old dear that had the dog had no control of it at all.

I will walk little dogs on flexi's if they come to me with one and if they are well behaved on the lead. But for the big dogs I have a 30ft long line


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Can I ask where you all buy your long lines from?


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

I have always got on with the ribbon type flexies but then I hqve only ever had small/medium dogs. I would have thought that a worry with the long lines is Poo!!! I can imagine it dragging throgh other dogs, cow, sheep etc and feel totally put off them, as you cannot see what is hidden in the grass


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> Can I ask where you all buy your long lines from?


Ebay  Or we have used Lunge Lines from our local Tack Shop


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

when i take skyla (my female husky) out on her own i use a flexi - shes quite big for a female husky n stands at 24 inches at the withers - but im not stupid - if i see another dog i call her back to me and lock the lead and make her watch me as we walk past - if she doesnt focus i will cross the road as i know how intimidating it can be for people to have a big dog pulling towards their dog even if they do only want to play 

i have no problem with people walking any breeds on flexi's so long as they are responsible with it


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> Can I ask where you all buy your long lines from?


10ft dog lead for under £5.00: CHURCH PRODUCTS UK items - Get great deals on items on eBay.co.uk Shops! they also have different sizes and colours


----------



## Lisa1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I have a couple of the old style Flexi Giants, Ive had and used for years, with the
> extra strong wide webbing all the way through and the handle/part it retracts into is the size of a handbag and heavy. I would only use them with a custom made fitted harness though and away from roads, in the woods or field. Must admit though I have never had a problem with these type and they are still going strong.


I think this is the one we use. Its massive, the webbing is massive too. I was recommended this when we got Sasha and have used it ever since. We always walk her with hardly any webbing showing when on pavements etc, but let her go the whole 8 metres when in a field. Though if we see another dog, big or small we always call her back and walk her like that until the dog has gone. Just to be safe!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sparkie1984 said:


> Can I ask where you all buy your long lines from?


Ebay, never seen one longer than 50 feet including during the time I've spent with horses:

Dog Training Lead/Horse Lunge Line, 10 or 15 Metres | eBay UK

15m is about 49 feet, Mum got one off them for Milo a couple months ago and its been fine 

ETA: For anyone who doesn't click the link its about £11 for a 50 foot line including postage


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

If you want longer you can click the link i posted from 10ft to 100ft and maybe longer.


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

i also have 100ft leads - those are for over the feild


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

AboutLee said:


> If you want longer you can click the link i posted from 10ft to 100ft and maybe longer.


That's interesting thanks, whenever I've asked people on here who've mentioned it none have got back to me about where they got it from 

I am happy with my 50 though, don't really want him going any further than that now.


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> That's interesting thanks, whenever I've asked people on here who've mentioned it none have got back to me about where they got it from
> 
> I am happy with my 50 though, don't really want him going any further than that now.


u can type in 100ft dog lead on ebay a lot crop up


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I think 100ft will be a bit too long though (would take a week to reign her back in  )

are the ebay ones ok then? no disrespect to any traders on here but it seems very cheap and I sometimes worry about the quality of some of the cheap ebay stuff. would hate for it to snap on me or something 

50ft . 15m seems to be ideal as her current lead was an 8M flexi (I think) and would be great to see her running along!

well until I buy a scooter and get her to tow me along


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bingblazenskyla said:


> u can type in 100ft dog lead on ebay a lot crop up


I don't search for dog leads, I buy lunge lines only. First one I bought was a 'dog lead' one and it was ridiculously thin webbing and it broke first time we used it and got damaged in loads of places from the ground

Not willing to try anything like that again so I search for lunge lines only and if it doesn't come up on the horsey bit I wont buy it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sparkie1984 said:


> Thanks everyone, I think 100ft will be a bit too long though (would take a week to reign her back in  )
> 
> are the ebay ones ok then? no disrespect to any traders on here but it seems very cheap and I sometimes worry about the quality of some of the cheap ebay stuff. would hate for it to snap on me or something
> 
> ...


Milo's has been OK but I only tend to buy from horse people myself after past problems plus I just feel more confident in the product if its meant for horses. Seriously question why they are labelled dog leads and not horse lunge lines as well if they are capable of that..? I do know people who have wanted a longer than 50 foot line for their horses so its not like people don't want them...


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

I brought from the link i posted some time ago and still have the lead, and my rottie goes on that. But you can shorten the lead but it has no handle as its clipped to the dog. And you can normally tell how good the make is by the picture.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

AboutLee said:


> I brought from the link i posted some time ago and still have the lead, and my rottie goes on that. But you can shorten the lead but it has no handle as its clipped to the dog. And you can normally tell how good the make is by the picture.


They tend to be unbranded though, so I am quite careful now anyone can make them and do anything with them. I think it was 25mm webbing my first one but it was just poor quality and the webbing seemed half as strong as other stuff, what was in the photo was very hard to see. If i hadn't had horses before and known what a decent one was like I wouldn't have been at all skeptical but luckily I was and had gone in a relatively safe area to try it out when it broke.

Its just personal experience, I don't doubt yours is very good I am just wary and prefer to buy how I do


----------



## AboutLee (Jun 21, 2011)

As you saw there a few quid to buy, maybe worth the few quid to have one?


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

right so I need a horse walkies lead!! 

Will look into getting one asap, my sister rides horses etc so should be able to recommend somewhere I can go and have a look at them


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm afraid I'm in the :nono: Nono to flexies club, I don't personally like the lack of control...I have one but I never use it after Skye took off after another dog and I hated how little control I had - never again!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`m not keen on flexi leads either, i used a normal lead for walking mine then syd has a 30ft lunge line as he can`t get off lead. i got my lunge line from an equestrian place too 30ft poly web lunge, long line made by us | eBay UK - think that`s the one, they`re really good quality and pretty cheap i just wish they`d make them longer


----------

